# scion tC



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

took some pics with a camera i just got.. the camera isnt too good at night shots if you cant tell
*the wheels*








*looking mean* 
















*the led's* 








*THE BEAST*


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice.. 2nd pics looks pissed as all hell. Nice car.. BUdy of mine got a limited one with the wing and the rims.. And I think a better grill. Keep us up to date on your mods.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks for the comments.. heres some more pics. i know they suck, im still learning how to get good quality pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dual moonroofs > us

haha

looks good


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i only opened the sunroof twice... it makes the car handle like crap, and it makes too much noise.


----------

